# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T timeline?

## supernerd

Hi. I don't think I'm T, but who knows, anyways, I wonder what the timeline of T looks like in terms of place of origin, cultures, migrations etc..
Thanks!

----------

